# Drooling when sleeping?



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

Do any of your hedgehogs drool when they are sleeping? Every night when I take Zeke out for quality time, his face and chest are really wet on the side that he was laying. I think that he is drooling, but I'm not sure this is common.

He is a liner diver, so there is a possibility that he is just sweating and there is nothing to soak it up since he is under his liner.

I have also considered the idea that it is because of "boy time", but I don't think it would be every time I wake him up. When I get him up in the morning to give him his medicine, his face is wet, and it is wet again at night.

I'm not too worried about it. I just wipe him down with a wet washcloth and then dry him off. He doesn't smell or anything. I'm just wondering if this is something that anyone else experiences...


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Does he have a runny nose? 

Poggles only drools when he is eating large kibble. The Science Diet pieces are rather large and he always drools when he's chomping at those. Makes quite the mess. He just licks it all up afterwards though... which is kind of gross too. Lol...


----------



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm like 90% sure he doesn't have a runny nose. It's never runny when he is awake, anyways. Also, he has been on antibiotics for the last 3 weeks because of blood in his urine (which is finally starting to clear up), so I would think that would have taken care of any other infections.


----------



## BatmanJohnson (Aug 14, 2011)

This could be just my boy... But one time it looked he was drooling in his sleep after boy time....


----------

